# Subversion ohne Repository (Server)



## tempomat (21. Aug 2008)

Hi Leute,

arbeite momentan mit NetBeans und habe gerade versucht, meine Projekte mit Subversion zu programmieren.

Wie kann ich Subversion zum laufen bringen, in dem ich einfach einen Ordner angebe, wo sich die Projekte befinden?

Einen Server habe ich nicht, aber möchte trotzdem die Vorteile von Subversion benutzen.


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2008)

1) Installiere TortoiseSVN. (http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org)
2) Erstelle ein Verzeichnis, wo dein lokales Repository rein kommen soll.
3) Rechtsklick auf dieses Verzeichnis -> TortoiseSVN -> Create repository here
4) Dann zuerst in deinem Projektverzeichnis auschecken
5) Projekt einchecken


----------



## tempomat (21. Aug 2008)

Spitze, danke für deine Antwort.  :toll:


----------

